# Refunds



## HMF (Aug 19, 2018)

*I apologize to anyone who is disappointed with their experience on The Hobby-Machinist.*

*Anyone who made a donation within the last year who would like a refund, please PM me and I will refund your money,*

*Again, my apologies.*

*Nelson*


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nelson,  Thank You for creating this Forum.  I left for a couple of years and Missed the friendly atmosphere here.   I have no issues with the donation policy and you can publish my name anywhere you would like for my donations.   As Keith Rucker told me (You Tube Icon) you may have 1000 positive thumbs up and 2 thumbs down.  He told me one has to ignore the thumbs down people.  Back when I lived in the city there was always one crab on the block.  I waved and he gave me the finger...LOL   I have learned that no matter how nice you try there is always a crab.   Rich


----------



## wlburton (Aug 19, 2018)

It's funny that I would read this post right after looking through the new posts, bookmarking three that were extremely applicable to what I'm trying to do, and thinking to myself what a wonderful source for continuing education this forum has been for me.  I miss a couple of the people who left the forum "under a cloud" but it's still by far the best thing I've come across and I am happy to continue to be a sustaining member.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2018)

Well said Mr. King.
I have enjoyed this Forum very much.
I am very impressed with the friendly and very talented people that chime in to help those of us that have few places to turn when it comes to receiving competent guidance in the course of our chosen hobby.
Nelson, thank you for your dedication and years of service to this Forum.
I will never ask to be reimbursed for the money I paid in good faith to the continuation of this quality information source.
Thank you,
Jeff Anderson


----------



## JPar (Aug 19, 2018)

No issues or disappointments here!  I'm happy to be a member and a supporter.
Thanks,
    John


----------



## Superburban (Aug 19, 2018)

I love this site, and like the way it was set up, with the non profit. I do find some of the recent news a bit concerning, and hope they can be resolved, and look forward to complete transparency. For now, I still intend to stay the course. I can easily say I have learned more from this site, then I have passed on. In the future that will hopefully change. What makes this site what it is, is the fellow participants, The leadership is only the foundation that holds it together. Hopefully all with the same end goal.

I'm still in.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Aug 19, 2018)

I have no intentions of asking for a refund, it's a small price to pay for the information on here and am very grateful to Nelson for setting up the site and maintaining it for so long.
Brian


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi
Have i missed some thing ????
jeff

Ps i love the site, no refund thanks.


----------



## Old Mud (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm All in !!!Thanks Nelson.

  No apologies needed, You can't control what others may and can do, think or say.  Not everyone will appreciate what you do or have done to get us to this point.


----------



## westerner (Aug 20, 2018)

Superburban said:


> I'm still in.


The information available here is priceless! The cumulative experience of our members must be literally THOUSANDS of years! I truly hope this all dies down, and I can return to enjoying the "friendly" machinist site.


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 20, 2018)

Nelson---I can't even imagine anyone having a disappointing experience on this very nice enjoyable forum. ------you have started and maintained an excellent togetherness of a happy group of super members----I'm sure any refunds you return can be covered by extra donations from us pleased members-----Dave----keep up the good work and don't let anyone try to diminish your great accomplishment!!!


----------



## Bamban (Aug 21, 2018)

Being such a rookie, I gained more from the forum than I have contributed, I am afraid. My measly donation is there to stay.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 21, 2018)

Yep, I'm staying here, where the comments are constructive and the folks love to share.  Here, I can post about doing something on my Atlas and not have some user who owns a Hardinge and a drawer full of insert cutters tell me it can't be done on my old equipment!


----------



## royesses (Aug 21, 2018)

I am still trying to understand what transpired to cause Nelson to offer a refund and apologize to the forum. This forum has been everything it set out to be and much more. There is nothing to apologize for. I have learned a tremendous amount and continue to learn from the people of this forum.  It has been so much fun learning from everyone without worry of being flamed or ridiculed. The sharing of intellect here is incredible. Thanks to Nelson for all he has done to make this forum the great source for all hobbyists.

Roy


----------



## tjb (Aug 22, 2018)

This is the most informative source with the friendliest staff and most helpful participants I have ever encountered for ANY discipline - hobby or professional.  Why would anyone want to quit?  I'm in for the long haul.

Oh, yeah:  And thank you for all the hard work.

Regards,
Terry


----------

